# Where can I get a Leandrinho jersey?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I want to give it to my wife as a birthday present (she's Brazilian) any ideas?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Probably only on the PHX Suns official website in the store section. You'll have to have it customized probably.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Carbo04 said:


> Probably only on the PHX Suns official website in the store section. You'll have to have it customized probably.


Damn it, that's like $65 for a replica. I don't mind paying $65, but not for a replica.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea, I agree. I've never actually seen a Barbosa jersey anywhere. I think on NBA.com's store you can personalize an authentic, but that's really expensive.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.eurojerseyimports.com/product/Player/Leandro_Barbosa.html

can buy his euro jersey here if you want.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Damn it, that's like $65 for a replica. I don't mind paying $65, but not for a replica.


Any jersey you get is going to run you at least that, and an authentic is well over $100.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> http://www.eurojerseyimports.com/product/Player/Leandro_Barbosa.html
> 
> can buy his euro jersey here if you want.



Since Jamel's wife is Brazilian she might like that even more than Barbosa's Suns jersey.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.eurojerseyimports.com/product/Player/06050202.html

here are some other ones as well.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Right now the place I am looking at is out of stock, but $25 shipped. I would have gotten it easily haha.

link

It's about $35 and free shipping for a customized jersey, then sign up for a google checkout account (free), and save $10 (click google checkout instead of checking out at Dick's checkout.

Same deal at Sports Authority, but they are sold out on Reebok Phoenix Suns Customized Home Replica Jersey too.

What I did see that is cool for other Suns fans is this: http://www.footballfanatics.com/NBA_Phoenix_Suns/Nike_Santa_Clara_Broncos__Number_11_Steve_Nash_Cardinal_Greats_and_Glory_Basketball_Jersey
With Google Checkout it's $75 shipped. It's remade from Nike. Pretty neat.

Some of those on ebay are like 35 shipped (not Nike).


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Any jersey you get is going to run you at least that, and an authentic is well over $100.


I refuse to pay more than $20 for a replica. I'll gladly pay $65 for a swingman and over $100 for an authentic.

I want that Brazil one but I can't see the back in that picture and the sizes aren't explained... I'll see if i can email the webmaster.


----------

